# Planters Peanuts



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi: I have recently ran out of the wild bird mix that I was feeding to my balcony pigeons...so, since I have so many cans of it on hand that I eat myself, I have been giving mama and papa handfulls of my *PLANTERS PEANUTS*, unsalted, of course. The pidgies absolutely love them..Go bananas fighting each other over eating them.
My question is, these pidgies have laid eggs on my neighbor's terrace, directly accross from me, for the second time this winter...Will feeding my pidgies the Panters peanuts cause a problem for their babies? I know that the papa pigeon feeds the babies from his crop, will the babies be able to tolerate the peanuts, or should I stop giving mama and papa the peanuts. The wild bird mix that I normally purchase has not been in stock in months, and I really do not want to keep feeding the pigeons something that may harm their babies...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aren't the peanuts roasted? We've all, always been told that only raw peanuts are ok to give pigeons. I have no idea why........but that's what "they" say.....whoever "they" is.....
As far as peanuts in general, you can give them to the adult pigeons. I give them to my breeders all the time.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Grind Them Up*

*I know of a flyer that I flew against back in 1998 that used DRY ROASTED UNSALTED PLANTERS,that he ground up and fed to his birds. His birds were healthy and he won his share of races. He fed this to his birds in small amounts on the day of shipping. Now I would say that feeding small young babies in the nest you best grind those nuts as the larger whole nut might be to big for the young bird and choak the baby bird.Some thing to think about* GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Look for regular pigeon feed*



abbysian said:


> Hi: I have recently ran out of the wild bird mix that I was feeding to my balcony pigeons...so, since I have so many cans of it on hand that I eat myself, I have been giving mama and papa handfulls of my *PLANTERS PEANUTS*, unsalted, of course. The pidgies absolutely love them..Go bananas fighting each other over eating them.
> My question is, these pidgies have laid eggs on my neighbor's terrace, directly accross from me, for the second time this winter...Will feeding my pidgies the Panters peanuts cause a problem for their babies? I know that the papa pigeon feeds the babies from his crop, will the babies be able to tolerate the peanuts, or should I stop giving mama and papa the peanuts. The wild bird mix that I normally purchase has not been in stock in months, and I really do not want to keep feeding the pigeons something that may harm their babies...


Look in your yellow pages for a feed store. The peanuts are OK, but SOOO EXPENSIVE! Find a feed store and you can get 25# of regular pigeon feed for less thanthe cost of a small bag of wild bird seek, and a whole lot less than peanuts. Keep the Peanuts for an occasional treat!


----------

